# A Call for Suggestions: New Interchange Banner



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

*Okay ... so the petition didn't catch on. Or to face reality ... it was a lousy idea. How about suggestions for a new Interchange banner that has real meaning? *​
*The current banner reads as follows: *
*A place for ladies and gentlemen to sit back in a plush leather club chair, *
*with drink and cigar in hand and pleasantly discuss the great issues of the day that are not about clothes. *
*Although I personally can't think of a single issue that isn't all about the clothes! *​
*My suggestion -- after editing pie to rotten tomato -- is as follows:*

*A place to pull off your coat and gloves and fight with bare fists,*
*where ethics and civility can be tossed to the wind and a rotten tomato or two hurled in your direction. *​


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

RSS said:


> *Okay ... so the petition didn't catch on. Or to face reality ... it was a lousy idea. How about suggestions for a new Interchange banner that has real meaning? *​
> *The current banner reads as follows: *
> *A place for ladies and gentlemen to sit back in a plush leather club chair, *
> *with drink and cigar in hand and pleasantly discuss the great issues of the day that are not about clothes. *
> ...


*the Interchange; no one will make you shut up.*​
Apologies, but I still owe you two deal breakers.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

ksinc said:


> *the Interchange; no one will make you shut up.*​
> Apologies, but I still owe you two deal breakers.


ksinc ... you can post in my thread anytime!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I like the pie idea better. It is far more a traditional part of the Americana trad wishes to exemplify.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

How about:



> The Interchange: you cannot twist the mods into making the world over in your image or control the other posters. Enjoy the ride or it will drive you insane.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

The Interchange: Where Sl0bs Let Loose.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

SURRENDER ALL HOPE YE WHO ENTER


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Kav said:


> SURRENDER ALL HOPE YE WHO ENTER


Abandon, even.
"Abandon all hope ye who enter here."
I like the next line
"So, little soldier, you have finally come."


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

The Interchange: Take a stand, defend your turf, suck it up and take it like a man. If you _dare_.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Phinn said:


> The Interchange: Take a stand, defend your turf, suck it up and take it like a man. If you _dare_.


+1. Well said.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Phinn said:


> The Interchange: Take a stand, defend your turf, suck it up *and take it like a man.* If you _dare_.


Problem #1 - no enforcement mechanism, sadly
Problem #2 - you're going to be called a bigot/homophobe by some


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome to the Interchange. This ia a place for Adults only. No children allowed. Enter at your own risk. AAAC is not responsible for lost or stolen dignity. Please lock up your valuables.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

The Interchange - quit yer' belly-achin'!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome to the Interchange. This really isn't your Grandfathers Oldsmobile...BOHICA!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

The Interchange; RSS couldn't kill it; odds are you can't either.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

For crying out loud fellows, you're talking about this place like it is a gathering place for a bunch of bad asses. We're talking about guys who normally discuss men's fashion, things like pocket squares and sock suspenders. Not exactly Nascar or Hell's Angel types.

That should rile a few of you up. 

Cruiser

ps. Please ignore this Capt. Ron. You look like you might actually be a bad ass. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> For crying out loud fellows, you're talking about this place like it is a gathering place for a bunch of bad asses. We're talking about guys who normally discuss men's fashion, things like pocket squares and sock suspenders. Not exactly Nascar or Hell's Angel types.
> 
> That should rile a few of you up.
> 
> ...


I have seen footage of your typical Nascar fans at the track and a number of my employees are obvious fans (the "meshbacks"). Hard to consider just about any of them as "badasses". Neither a guy that weighs a buck 10 and has three teeth (and those tobacco stained) nor a guy with a gut that hangs to his knees and gets soaked in sweat from opening a beer worry me too much.

There, that should rile you up Cruiser :icon_smile_big:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> For crying out loud fellows, you're talking about this place like it is a gathering place for a bunch of bad asses. We're talking about guys who normally discuss men's fashion, things like pocket squares and sock suspenders. Not exactly Nascar or Hell's Angel types.
> 
> That should rile a few of you up.
> 
> Cruiser


Cruiser: It's good to see you posting again! Remember the mantra, "we go along, to get along!" (winks)


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

ksinc said:


> The Interchange; RSS couldn't kill it; odds are you can't either.


:icon_smile_big: :aportnoy:


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Thinkers and philosophers, all of them saying exactly the same thing: "Only I am right! The others are all idiots!" 
_Fahrenheit 451_


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

ksinc said:


> The Interchange; RSS couldn't kill it; odds are you can't either.


Now that's flattering! :icon_smile:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

The Interchange: Where everybody knows your name.


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

The Interchange: Where nobody can hear you scream.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Teh Interchange: Where Internet Gentlemen turn into Internet Tough Guys.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> I have seen footage of your typical Nascar fans at the track and a number of my employees are obvious fans (the "meshbacks"). Hard to consider just about any of them as "badasses". Neither a guy that weighs a buck 10 and has three teeth (and those tobacco stained)


It appears that you have had limited "personal" contact with the good ol boys. I've lived most of my life in the South (Tennessee, the Carolinas) and I can honestly say that many of those skinny, snaggle toothed types were the scariest guys I have known. I've seen too many of them who were fearless, especially when drinking; and they are never unprepared or ill equipped if a knife fight (or any other kind for that matter) should break out.

Here's a suggestion. If you are ever down in the Florida panhandle hit a bar called the Floribama located on the Florida/Alabama line late some Saturday night. Just about anyone down there can direct you to it. When you get inside shout out something along the lines of "Dale Earnhardt sucks" or "Junior is a wuss", and I suspect that you will meet some of those skinny, snaggle toothed guys, up close and personal, in short order. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=511&i=416pxitgquarterlyzc2.jpg


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> It appears that you have had limited "personal" contact with the good ol boys. I've lived most of my life in the South (Tennessee, the Carolinas) and I can honestly say that many of those skinny, snaggle toothed types were the scariest guys I have known. I've seen too many of them who were fearless, especially when drinking; and they are never unprepared or ill equipped if a knife fight (or any other kind for that matter) should break out.
> 
> Here's a suggestion. If you are ever down in the Florida panhandle hit a bar called the Floribama located on the Florida/Alabama line late some Saturday night. Just about anyone down there can direct you to it. When you get inside shout out something along the lines of "Dale Earnhardt sucks" or "Junior is a wuss", and I suspect that you will meet some of those skinny, snaggle toothed guys, up close and personal, in short order. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


:icon_smile_big:

Seems that instead of riling folks up, you got riled yourself. :teacha:

I think we just got case #2 for Munchausen ITG (TM).


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> :icon_smile_big:
> Seems that instead of riling folks up, you got riled yourself.


Why would you think I'm riled up? Heck, I'm having fun now. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> Why would you think I'm riled up? Heck, I'm having fun now. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


That is all I have been having for over 6000 posts. Careful, it is what makes people want to kill the Interchange.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

*you got that right.......*



Cruiser said:


> For crying out loud fellows, you're talking about this place like it is a gathering place for a bunch of bad asses. We're talking about guys who normally discuss men's fashion, things like pocket squares and sock suspenders. Not exactly Nascar or Hell's Angel types.
> 
> That should rile a few of you up.
> 
> ...


 Duly noted. You shall live another day good sir.
I'll have to put links to my Friday night fights up.
Maybe a new thread, "What does one wear to a toughman competition?"


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> It appears that you have had limited "personal" contact with the good ol boys. I've lived most of my life in the South (Tennessee, the Carolinas) and I can honestly say that many of those skinny, snaggle toothed types were the scariest guys I have known. I've seen too many of them who were fearless, especially when drinking; and they are never unprepared or ill equipped if a knife fight (or any other kind for that matter) should break out.
> 
> Here's a suggestion. If you are ever down in the Florida panhandle hit a bar called the Floribama located on the Florida/Alabama line late some Saturday night. Just about anyone down there can direct you to it. When you get inside shout out something along the lines of "Dale Earnhardt sucks" or "Junior is a wuss", and I suspect that you will meet some of those skinny, snaggle toothed guys, up close and personal, in short order. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Crusier,
_Florabama,_ the bar you speak of is only a few miles from my house. It's a potpourri or patrons all of which ar enormally too drunk to care what anybody screams. Now, _Gene's Lounge_ is where you really want to go for what you speak of.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Capt Ron said:


> Crusier,
> It's a potpourri or patrons all of which ar enormally too drunk to care what anybody screams.


Potpourri of patrons. I like that. I was going to call them a "bunch of drunks", but potpourri of patrons sounds much classier.

Cruiser


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Bob Loblaw said:


> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=511&i=416pxitgquarterlyzc2.jpg


Gentlemen: The Interchange's first 2008 nominee for "Post of The Year!" It just says it all...and better than most others! Kudos to the honorable Mr Loblaw. (winks)


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

RSS....I have been following this thread and have to say, I just don't get it. What exactly is your problem with this forum? For someone who has gone to great lengths to have this forum deleted, you sure spend alot of time here.

MrR


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

MrRogers said:


> RSS....I have been following this thread and have to say, I just don't get it. What exactly is your problem with this forum? For someone who has gone to great lengths to have this forum deleted, you sure spend alot of time here.
> 
> MrR


Well, Mr. Rogers ... it's called having a bit of fun.

As for my spending time in the Interchange ... if you look back ... you'll see the great majority of my posts are in the fashion forum. But, having been a member of AAAC for over four years ... during which time I've made hundreds upon hundreds of posts (not forgetting the reduced post count) ... I began to run out of sartorial contributions. The Interchange has been a way of staying connected ... a way of spicing things up. Although with time, the spice has been poured on a bit too heavy ... certainly for my taste.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

RSS said:


> Well, Mr. Rogers ... it's called having a bit of fun.
> 
> The Interchange has been a way of staying connected ... a way of spicing things up. Although with time, the spice has been poured on a bit too heavy ... certainly for my taste.


So, again, why exactly do you want it gone?

What exactly is "fun" about petitioning to abolish an internet forum?

MrR


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

MrRogers said:


> So, again, why exactly do you want it gone?
> 
> What exactly is "fun" about petitioning to abolish an internet forum?
> 
> MrR


I don't really want it gone ... the petition was taken far too seriously by some. The petition was to draw attention to the lack of civility ... which I consider to be a problem. I went so far as to explain that in a number of my posts in that thread. But if you haven't read the thread ... believe me ... you don't really want to ... too many ugly side stories and personal attacks by some posters. Although they are so ugly as to help with my point.

In reality, I'd prefer that the Interchange be what its banner states it to be. At one time it was ... or was certainly closer. It should at least adhere to the stated rules.

But the direction of the Interchange is not up to me ... and for this many are truly thankful -- and understatement -- and that is okay. Things are what they are.


----------



## connoisseurbeachcomber (Feb 2, 2008)

Leave it as is. I'm sure Andy meant what he said when he created the Interchange. Relax, everything is good. The Interchange gives us a tranparency of individual personalities.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

culverwood said:


> The Interchange: Where nobody can hear you scream.


Yes they can,just type in all block letters.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Teh Interchange: Come for the clothes, stay for the Pathmark.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

MrRogers said:


> So, again, why exactly do you want it gone?
> 
> What exactly is "fun" about petitioning to abolish an internet forum?
> 
> MrR


Some people, when they cannot be in total control, would rather have a thing not exist, than have it exist out of their control. When confronted with the fact they cannot control its demise either, will then fall back and attempt control in another fashion, say attempts to change attributes of what is out of their control. If/when this fails, if people are involved, they will then begin the process of scape goating. This is an attempt to control those people they have least control over.

I say, "Enjoy the ride or exit the amusement park" is probably the best attitude to have


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Wayfarer said:


> "Enjoy the ride or exit the amusement park"


Good advice.



Wayfarer said:


> Some people, when they cannot be in total control, would rather have a thing not exist, than have it exist out of their control. When confronted with the fact they cannot control its demise either, will then fall back and attempt control in another fashion, say attempts to change attributes of what is out of their control. If/when this fails, if people are involved, they will then begin the process of scape goating. This is an attempt to control those people they have least control over.


 Moreover, I will add, that this parsed quote is an excellent example of remaining completely civil in disagreement and possibly even in reaction to my post.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

RSS said:


> Moreover, I will add, that this parsed quote* is an excellent example of remaining completely civil in disagreement* and possibly even in reaction to my post.


You see, there is the problem with perception. I do not see where I was disagreeing with Mr. Rogers. He was asking a question and I gave him my view on the topic. In my mind, I was not disagreeing with anyone, merely stating my opinion/observations on the topic at hand.

Why do you feel this post was in disagreement and what was it in disagreement with?


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

> You see, there is the problem with perception. I do not see where I was disagreeing with Mr. Rogers. He was asking a question and I gave him my view on the topic. In my mind, I was not disagreeing with anyone, merely stating my opinion/observations on the topic at hand.


I disagree.

(_Or do I_ ...?)


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Phinn said:


> I disagree.
> 
> (_Or do I_ ...?)


:icon_smile_big: Exactly. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Teh Interchange: Not even lolcats can save this forum.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

RJman said:


> Teh Interchange: Not even lolcats can save this forum.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

RJman said:


> Teh Interchange: Come for the clothes, stay for the Pathmark.


I don't understand,What does that mean?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

The Interchange:Where wonders never cease.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Call it the Springerchange.


----------

